# Generierte Apacheseite "aufstylen"



## ahykes (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo! Ich habe einen Apache-Server im Einsatz. Nun im Falle, dass mal kein Standartdokument erstellt/hinterlegt wurde, wird ja vom Apache eine Seite generiert mit einer Auflistung der Dateien, die sich in dem Verzeichnis befinden.
Nun möchte ich genau diese Funktion auf einer Seite nutzen, finde aber den Style (also das Ausehen) dieser generierten Seite recht mies! HAt einer einen Plan wie das gehen könnte?


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Januar 2005)

Habe ich noch nie gebraucht, aber das geht über »fancy indexing« (einfach mal nach googlen), wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Andernfalls kann man sicher über eine Scriptsprache wie ASP/PHP/CGI ein selbst erstelltes Indexing darstellen.


----------

